# Toshiba Canvio Hard Drive Tech Support Needed



## OoSuperGameRoO (Feb 15, 2013)

I just bought this Toshiba Canvio hard drive and when I pluged it in the pc for the first time a message popped up saying if I want to install this device but to speed up my pc or to use it to back up my files, I would like to do both but I need some help on wich one to choose first and how to set it up the right way. I opened the hard drives files to see what files are inside and I clicked the install file icon but when it opened the file I don't see any install button to click on its just says to click on the warranty button and a movie editing software trial button. But when I first plugged in the hard drive it looked like it installed something because a green bar came up on the task bar and it loaded something up. If anyone knoes how to do this right let me knoe. On the box it says its for windows 7/xp/and vista and I have a windows 8 pc, could it work on this pc or not.


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

The software that installed was probably Toshiba's "Canvio Personal Cloud" software. They recommend that you update it right after you install it for the best user experience. In the following link, look at the Support Bulletin & the user manual (If your model is different, search the site for your exact model). The Toshiba site shows updates for the software that are compatible with Windows 8, both 32-bit and 64-bit.
Model Content Page

I would imagine that you would answer no to both options that Windows-8 gave you: you do not want to use the drive as a flash-memory "Ready Boost" drive, and you might want to use the Toshiba Canvio Personal Cloud to handle the drive's use as a backup. If you answered Yes to Windows 8's question "use this drive for backup?", it will select that drive as the first choice when making backups through the Windows 8 Backup programs...(now called "File History"). 

Your answer to the backup question boils down to which program you want to use the drive for: Windows 8 Backup, Toshiba Canvio Personal Cloud software, any other third-party backup software, or no backup software at all.

Let us know if you have any other questions.
. . . Gary


----------

